
Ask HN: How can I demonstrate value as an onshore developer? - J-dawg
I work on a project team for a large organisation that increasingly uses offshore (or &quot;nearshore&quot;) developers. I&#x27;m in the UK and I&#x27;m a junior front-end developer.<p>I was recently told something along the lines of:<p>&quot;You have to really show you&#x27;re adding value, because you cost 3 times more than a Romanian dev&quot;<p>I find this pretty intimidating, but the reality is that it&#x27;s a difficult statement to argue with.<p>What can I do to prove my value?<p>Furthermore, is it inevitable that junior dev jobs in high-cost-of-living countries will become scarce? My own employer seems to favour the model of having a handful of developers&#x2F;team leads in the UK, with the majority of the team offshore. I&#x27;m beginning to wonder whether I need to either change careers or move to a cheaper country (the latter option being slightly more doubtful now thanks to Brexit).
======
ruslan_talpa
Assuming you are compared to an equally skilled (but 3 times cheaper dev) i
would say that being close to your lead gives you an advantage since you can
'bug' him any time of the day and ask for guidance and adjust the direction
you are going (with your task) on the fly. It's no fun spending a week on the
task (for dev and for lead) to find out in the end that you've not done it
right and you (of the lead) has to rewrite everything. You can leverage that
to move 3 times faster then an offshore dev :)

but this is just speculation ...

